# 'Nuther new guy



## jporter (Aug 5, 2006)

Just joined the group and want to know how to find out about an aircraft
which I understand is called an AT 11. I would like to find a photo of one. I have been invited to help restore one with a team of guys who have already started on the project.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 5, 2006)

The At-11 Kansan is the trainer version of the Beech C-45 Expeditor. Where is the aircraft being restored? I have some shots of the C-45 at Camarillo a few years ago at:
Van Gilder Aviation Photography, Beech C-45


----------



## Bullockracing (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome to the site! Better put your thick skin on!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome to the forums.


----------

